# auditing question



## EMACHORRO (Jan 31, 2010)

I have not done auditing yet, but they want me to do some auditing at my current job and they asked me how many charts will I average in an hour....Im not sure what to answer because I've never done it....my question is for those of you who have done auditing, what would be the average number of charts audited in an hour? 

thank you


----------



## LLovett (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know that there really is an "average". It will vary from person to person, note to note.

I am fairly quick when I audit but the forms I have to fill out take forever. I have stopped filling out the form while I audit. I did one provider, mixture of handwritten and dictated notes both inpatient and outpatient, 20 visits total and it took me all day because of the form.

The next day I audited 3 providers 20 visits each, same mixture as above, and if you take out my travel time it was only about 4 hours of auditing. It took me a day and a half to do the forms on them though. 

When they have us audit it is down to the finest detail, and we have to document everything (major overkill in my opinion). We also only use 97 guidelines.

When I just code (which is still auditing but only the pertinent info and not filling anything out) I am dramatically faster. 

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## krssy70 (Mar 2, 2010)

Laura,
My practice is a Hemotology/Oncology Practice for Breast Health and GYN. We have 32 physicians including NP's. We utilize an EMR which all of our physicians dictate their notes into this system. I will be auditing their office visits. My question is that when the physician documents that he reviewed Lab and Radiology reports, do I need to pull those reports and include them in my audit in order to give them credit, or can I just give credit that he reviewed the data? 

Also, this is my first time auditing this group, and with so many physicians, do you have a criteria that you use for ex: how many charts to audit per doctor. My thought was auditing 2 charts per doc, per CPT. Any suggestions? 

Thank you,
Kristen


----------



## mjewett (Mar 2, 2010)

Your doctor needs to make mention of the review of those tests in the documentation. It is also very helpful that they date and initial the results too, but you don't need copies of the actual reports as long as the doctor indicated in the note that they were reviewed.

Hope this helps.

In the case of an actual external audit I would send the reports, just to help, can't hurt.


----------



## melloyello31 (Mar 8, 2010)

It all depends on the auditor as to the number of audits per hour. To give a specific number will be hard to do considering not all the providers have the same legible handwriting nor do they document the same. Just provide an estimate number that's not too high as they will be looking for you to meet this goal every hour of every day.

I work in a health dept and we haven't started EMR as of yet so I have to pull my charts (crossing my fingers that they are actually where they suppose to be) so I'd say I do about 15 an hr. 

Also, if the Dr's note that they reviewed labs and the labs are signed and dated, then thats basically all you need and won't have to include copies but just check with your manager/supervisor to make sure this is something they will accept. In my opinion, to save time and $$, it's better to do it that way.


----------



## fredabrinson (Mar 10, 2010)

*Audit time depends on what you are auditing*

It also depends on what you are auditing for.  For example, auditing for drugs administered in the inpatient hospital setting can be very time consuming, while auditing for physical therapy can take less time.


----------



## sammie06 (Mar 10, 2010)

Also when you first start auditing you are slower and you pick up speed -  we do E&M audits, Peds Audits, HCC Audits and special audits and everyone of them take a different amount of time.  It depends on how well the physician documents his notes. THere really isn't a way that you could tell them how much time it would take we all work at different paces.


----------

